# Sony A8?



## Cmaier

Apresentada hoje nova Sony A8 com tela de 3.2", saídas na frente da câmera e sensor 8K da Canon para melhores cores - FilmMakers.Pro
					

Foi anunciada hoje a Sony A8 com conexão HDMI. MIC e USB na frente da câmera. Os canhotos nunca mais vão se atrapalhar com os cabos quando usam a câmera na mão ou num gimbal. Nova tela de 3,2″ agora você vai conseguir ver o que está gravando! Também vai conseguir agarrar a câmera com […]




					filmmakers.pro.br


----------



## mollyc

Is there an English version of this article?


----------



## Cmaier

mollyc said:


> Is there an English version of this article?



No, but it has to be a lame april fool’s joke. It seems to suggest sony using canon sensors.


----------



## mollyc

Cmaier said:


> No, but it has to be a lame april fool’s joke. It seems to suggest sony using canon sensors.



oh, yes, there is always one new camera model "leaked" or "announced" as an april fool's joke every year.


----------



## r.harris1

Today for my favorite raw processor Capture One, I've heard:
(1) Adobe has bought them
(2) They're stopping raw processing and only doing JPEGs (this was actually put out by them and was pretty funny)

OWC's 80-port Gargantuan Dock was probably my favorite.


----------



## kenoh

Leica put out a price increase message too.... no wait, that wasn't a joke...


----------



## Cmaier

kenoh said:


> Leica put out a price increase message too.... no wait, that wasn't a joke...



Every year…


----------



## mollyc

to be fair, Leica's price hike was announced in March.


----------



## Cmaier

mollyc said:


> to be fair, Leica's price hike was announced in March.




And next march they will announce another one.


----------



## Citysnaps

Speaking of Leica...

Going back to around 2008, I finally ran into a photographer who was sort of street shooter legend in San Francisco, shooting photos there for 30+ years.  His name is Vladimir (went by Vlad, and originally from Ukraine long ago), and he shot exclusively with Leica M2 cams. He had at least eight of them. He was a very interesting character and a little eccentric; but in a nice way.

He named all of his M2s after vintage Disney characters; Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, etc. And one after a race car driver he admired, Fangio. And labeled the the back of each a Disney metal sticker.

Wanting to save weight for each of his cameras, he dissembled them and de-chromed the body shells down to brass in a tank of acid using a car battery and a lead plate. I’m guessing that may have saved a tenth of an ounce of weight.  He also made his own grips from washed-up driftwood  from SF beaches.

I started running in to him a lot of SF, so we eventually traded photos in the mail as postcards.  His were printed in his darkroom on nice paper.  Because he was vehemently anti-digital, he would address them to me as Pixel Slave, Pixel Junkie, Digital Evans, etc.  He’d also write “Film is History, Pixels are Disneyland.”  Cracked me up! His best move was sending me an 8x10 silver print folded in thirds so it would fit in a business envelope.


----------



## mollyc

that’s fantastic. would love to have a leica of any sort one day


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Speaking of Leica...
> 
> Going back to around 2008, I finally ran into a photographer who was sort of street shooter legend in San Francisco, shooting photos there for 30+ years.  His name is Vladimir (went by Vlad, and originally from Ukraine long ago), and he shot exclusively with Leica M2 cams. He had at least eight of them. He was a very interesting character and a little eccentric; but in a nice way.
> 
> He named all of his M2s after vintage Disney characters; Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, etc. And one after a race car driver he admired, Fangio. And labeled the the back of each a Disney metal sticker.
> 
> Wanting to save weight for each of his cameras, he dissembled them and de-chromed the body shells down to brass in a tank of acid using a car battery and a lead plate. I’m guessing that may have saved a tenth of an ounce of weight.  He also made his own grips from washed-up driftwood  from SF beaches.
> 
> I started running in to him a lot of SF, so we eventually traded photos in the mail as postcards.  His were printed in his darkroom on nice paper.  Because he was vehemently anti-digital, he would address them to me as Pixel Slave, Pixel Junkie, Digital Evans, etc.  He’d also write “Film is History, Pixels are Disneyland.”  Cracked me up! His best move was sending me an 8x10 silver print folded in thirds so it would fit in a business envelope.



That is awesome.


----------



## Cmaier

mollyc said:


> that’s fantastic. would love to have a leica of any sort one day




I would love an M*.  I have a few M lenses that I adapt to my Sony’s, and they‘re great, but the idea of shooting with an actual leica rangefinder would be so great.

The first camera I ever used was an old Konica rangefinder that my father let me use from time to time, which was nice of him considering I was a little kid and back then film and processing was not cheap.


----------



## Citysnaps

mollyc said:


> that’s fantastic. would love to have a leica of any sort one day




He has a wealth of Leica knowledge, and special tools he made to disassemble and repair them. I think he worked on lenses, too.

Here's another funny story...

I like making handmade photo books from scratch. One time I mailed him a small book with 28 of my B&W street photos, as a friendly gesture, photographer to photographer.

A few weeks later Vlad sent the book back to me.  In pen he wrote a letter grade (and comments/notes) on each of my photos ranging from B to F; the average being around D to D-. 

The best part was Vlad writing a conclusion on the inside back cover: "Don't give up. 5 or 6 more years and you can graduate to film. A lot of Elliot Erwitt's stuff is as bad as yours; he's crazy to publish it."


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> I would love an M*.  I have a few M lenses that I adapt to my Sony’s, and they‘re great, but the idea of shooting with an actual leica rangefinder would be so great.
> 
> The first camera I ever used was an old Konica rangefinder that my father let me use from time to time, which was nice of him considering I was a little kid and back then film and processing was not cheap.




I'd like that too.  Back when I'd see Vlad a lot in SF, I should have asked him if he'd loan me a body and lens for a few months. I think he would have been thrilled believing he had finally converted me to film.


----------



## kenoh

citypix said:


> Speaking of Leica...
> 
> Going back to around 2008, I finally ran into a photographer who was sort of street shooter legend in San Francisco, shooting photos there for 30+ years.  His name is Vladimir (went by Vlad, and originally from Ukraine long ago), and he shot exclusively with Leica M2 cams. He had at least eight of them. He was a very interesting character and a little eccentric; but in a nice way.
> 
> He named all of his M2s after vintage Disney characters; Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, etc. And one after a race car driver he admired, Fangio. And labeled the the back of each a Disney metal sticker.
> 
> Wanting to save weight for each of his cameras, he dissembled them and de-chromed the body shells down to brass in a tank of acid using a car battery and a lead plate. I’m guessing that may have saved a tenth of an ounce of weight.  He also made his own grips from washed-up driftwood  from SF beaches.
> 
> I started running in to him a lot of SF, so we eventually traded photos in the mail as postcards.  His were printed in his darkroom on nice paper.  Because he was vehemently anti-digital, he would address them to me as Pixel Slave, Pixel Junkie, Digital Evans, etc.  He’d also write “Film is History, Pixels are Disneyland.”  Cracked me up! His best move was sending me an 8x10 silver print folded in thirds so it would fit in a business envelope.



This is absolutely superb! what a memory. "Pixel Slave".... ha ha ha....


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> I would love an M*.  I have a few M lenses that I adapt to my Sony’s, and they‘re great, but the idea of shooting with an actual leica rangefinder would be so great.
> 
> The first camera I ever used was an old Konica rangefinder that my father let me use from time to time, which was nice of him considering I was a little kid and back then film and processing was not cheap.



I have a couple of Ms. I also have a floater in my focussing eye and now I wear glasses they are getting less fun to use. So if you are going to get one, do it sooner rather than later because there is no zoom on the viewfinder....  lol.... unless you go with one capable of using an EVF but then that aint pure rangefinder.


----------



## Cmaier

kenoh said:


> I have a couple of Ms. I also have a floater in my focussing eye and now I wear glasses they are getting less fun to use. So if you are going to get one, do it sooner rather than later because there is no zoom on the viewfinder....  lol.... unless you go with one capable of using an EVF but then that aint pure rangefinder.



Yeah, I suspect it may already be too late for me. I remember as a kid lining up the two halves of the split circle and finding it a problem even back then. Now my vision isn’t very good.  I‘d be doing a lot of zone focusing.


----------



## Clix Pix

I definitely am not very good with using a rangefinder -- eyesight just isn't all that great in the first place and it's just not the way I shoot best.  I'm more than happy with through-the-lens viewing, focusing and shooting, so that I can have some reassurance that I'll get something resembling what I was seeing!


----------



## mollyc

I've never used a rangefinder; I've been wearing glasses on and off since I was in preschool, although my prescription has never been very strong.

Would love a Q2 though (yes, i'm aware it's not a rangefinder.....but then that part wouldn't be an issue).


----------



## kenoh

mollyc said:


> I've never used a rangefinder; I've been wearing glasses on and off since I was in preschool, although my prescription has never been very strong.
> 
> Would love a Q2 though (yes, i'm aware it's not a rangefinder.....but then that part wouldn't be an issue).



Yes, A Q2, you would like. An SL, well, you would love an SL....  just saying....


----------



## Clix Pix

Maybe Leica just isn't for everyone.  Someone on another forum in which I participate decided to move from Sony to Leica....  I think she got the SL2 (?).  Anyway, she shared a few shots with it and expressed some discomfort or unhappiness about this-and-that, but kept on shooting anyway, giving herself some time to get used to the new gear.     I wasn't terribly surprised when the other day she mentioned returning to Sony.   For whatever reason(s) the Leica just wasn't working well for her.

On yet a different forum, there's a guy who loves his Leica -- is it the Q2 which shoots only in B&W? -- that's what he has, and carries it with him much of the time for those unexpected opportunities to get interesting shots.  He also still shoots Nikon as well, and just received his Z9 the other day so the group is looking forward to seeing what he does with that camera.


----------



## Eric

kenoh said:


> I have a couple of Ms. I also have a floater in my focussing eye and now I wear glasses they are getting less fun to use. So if you are going to get one, do it sooner rather than later because there is no zoom on the viewfinder....  lol.... unless you go with one capable of using an EVF but then that aint pure rangefinder.



Even though I need prescription based glassed I often use my naked on in the VF, I know some don't but I do religiously for framing and focus points. To compensate for my (lack of) vision I focus in on something close and easy, then let it lock and then adjust the focus of the eyepiece until it's tack sharp and it's worked out really well for me.


----------



## mollyc

kenoh said:


> Yes, A Q2, you would like. An SL, well, you would love an SL....  just saying....



you’re not very helpful


----------



## Clix Pix

Eric said:


> Even though I need prescription based glassed I often use my naked on in the VF, I know some don't but I do religiously for framing and focus points. To compensate for my (lack of) vision I focus in on something close and easy, then let it lock and then adjust the focus of the eyepiece until it's tack sharp and it's worked out really well for me.



I shoot with my naked eye, too, even though I wear glasses (progressive lenses) and actually am developing cataracts in both eyes, too.  Thankfully the cataracts are slow-growing and haven't yet had a significant impact on my vision or sense of color yet, but one day they will, and that'll be time for cataract surgery.    In shooting,  I use autofocus much of the time, but on the occasions I shoot manual focus (mostly when I'm doing macro) I am grateful for the magnification feature and the Focus Peaking feature, although even at that sometimes I still feel a need to gently tweak the focus just a bit.  Sony's excellent AF is usually pretty reliable and right on target, which is good for someone who doesn't have great vision.


----------



## Citysnaps

My first camera was a rangefinder; an old/used Argus C3 sitting on a shelf with other used cams at a camera store. It was the cheapest camera of the bunch - important just being out of high school.  It was fun to play with. And I made a lot of snaps. I had no purpose or goal in mind other than it was something to play with and then be surprised getting prints back from the camera store..

Later I got a cheap enlarger (made in Czechoslovakia of all places) to see what making prints was about. Still wasn't inspired or even realized back then that photography was supposed to be a creative process. I was just mesmerized with shiny stuff (I guess that was tech back then) to fiddle with and figure out; like the camera.

Fast forward a couple of decades, and with a real job, I bought an Arca-Swiss 4x5 camera and a couple of lenses.  Another venture into shiny things and figuring stuff out. I guess I thought I wanted to be a landscape photographer like Ansel Adams, but really had no particular affinity for that or wanting to get serious about it.

A couple of years latter I was mesmerized looking at photos a friend of mine made on the street in SF and NYC; and that spoke to me and inspired big time. And got into well-known photographers like Diane Arbus, Daido Moriyama, Robert Frank, Garry Winnogrand, Richard Avedon and more.  At that point I knew what I really wanted to do and make photographs of.  It took a looong time to figure that out.


----------



## Clix Pix

I started out using rangefinders and managed OK, but the day I first looked through an SLR  I was instantly hooked.  Aha, THIS really worked for me!   Even prior to the arrival of AF it still felt much more intuitive and easier to me.  When eventually AF came along, and built-in metering, I was ecstatic.  Ah, bliss!!


----------



## kenoh

Clix Pix said:


> Maybe Leica just isn't for everyone.  Someone on another forum in which I participate decided to move from Sony to Leica....  I think she got the SL2 (?).  Anyway, she shared a few shots with it and expressed some discomfort or unhappiness about this-and-that, but kept on shooting anyway, giving herself some time to get used to the new gear.     I wasn't terribly surprised when the other day she mentioned returning to Sony.   For whatever reason(s) the Leica just wasn't working well for her.
> 
> On yet a different forum, there's a guy who loves his Leica -- is it the Q2 which shoots only in B&W? -- that's what he has, and carries it with him much of the time for those unexpected opportunities to get interesting shots.  He also still shoots Nikon as well, and just received his Z9 the other day so the group is looking forward to seeing what he does with that camera.



It is the Monochrom versions that a re B&W. There is the M Monochrom, the Typ 246 Monochrom, Q2 Monochrom and M10 Monochrom - no 'e' key on Leica keyboards apparently. The Q2 is the 28mm fixed prime lens all in one camera. It is very impressive but 28mm is not a focal length I am that happy with. If they did a 35mm or 50mm version I would be all over it. I have a Sony RX1R for the 35mm fixed lens simplicity. 

I moved to Leica from Sony. I hate the Sony refresh cycle and obsolescence timeframes for their bodies and other reasons that I covered ad nauseum on the other place. 

Maybe your friend didn't like the SL2 because it is a bit of a tank compared to a Sony and the lenses are priced like sports cars.


----------



## Cmaier

kenoh said:


> no 'e' key on Leica keyboards apparently.




In German, it’s just ”monochrom“ when the word is by itself.  An “e” at the end is actually pronounced and not silent, and is used if  “monochrom” is describing a feminine or pluralized noun, like “monochrome Bilder” (monochrome pictures).

Could be worse - they could have gone with “einfarbig.”


----------



## Clix Pix

kenoh said:


> It is the Monochrom versions that a re B&W. There is the M Monochrom, the Typ 246 Monochrom, Q2 Monochrom and M10 Monochrom - no 'e' key on Leica keyboards apparently. The Q2 is the 28mm fixed prime lens all in one camera. It is very impressive but 28mm is not a focal length I am that happy with. If they did a 35mm or 50mm version I would be all over it. I have a Sony RX1R for the 35mm fixed lens simplicity.
> 
> I moved to Leica from Sony. I hate the Sony refresh cycle and obsolescence timeframes for their bodies and other reasons that I covered ad nauseum on the other place.
> 
> Maybe your friend didn't like the SL2 because it is a bit of a tank compared to a Sony and the lenses are priced like sports cars.



It was something about the handling or the settings that she seemed to have issues with;  and, yes, the camera and the lenses are expensive but apparently that's not a problem for her.  Most of her shots are of her granddaughter, her daughters, her dog or vases of flowers.  I don't think she shoots anything which requires long lenses.   It could be that the shape and weight of the SL2 felt cumbersome to her after using her Sony and various GM lenses.....

Wow, I didn't realize that Leica makes so many Monochrom versions!  Interesting.....   Yes, 28mm is rather an awkward focal length, isn't it?  I wouldn't care for that, either.   I appreciate my compact Sony RX100 VII because of its flexibility with the modest zoom range of 24mm-200mm.  Works well for travel, which is my primary purpose for having it.   Never have handled the RX1R but I've heard that it is a fantastic camera.


----------



## mollyc

kenoh said:


> Yes, A Q2, you would like. An SL, well, you would love an SL....  just saying....






kenoh said:


> It is the Monochrom versions that a re B&W. There is the M Monochrom, the Typ 246 Monochrom, Q2 Monochrom and M10 Monochrom - no 'e' key on Leica keyboards apparently. The Q2 is the 28mm fixed prime lens all in one camera. It is very impressive but 28mm is not a focal length I am that happy with. If they did a 35mm or 50mm version I would be all over it. I have a Sony RX1R for the 35mm fixed lens simplicity.
> 
> I moved to Leica from Sony. I hate the Sony refresh cycle and obsolescence timeframes for their bodies and other reasons that I covered ad nauseum on the other place.
> 
> Maybe your friend didn't like the SL2 because it is a bit of a tank compared to a Sony and the lenses are priced like sports cars.




Price obstacles not withstanding, if I bought an SL or SL2, or even an M camera, those don't really give me any advantage over what I already have. Sure, it gives me access to Leica glass, but I'd essentially be trading one brand ILC for another (much more expensive one). I already like the gear I have, and I have no need or desire to replace an entire fleet of bodies and lenses. And frankly I can adapt Leica glass to my existing cameras if I really wanted.

The Q2, on the other hand, does give me something a bit different. Something that is actually purse sized (I'm a girl, so I don't need pocket sized, but even a Z6 and lens is kind of cumbersome for a purse sometimes), in addition to Leica glass. It would be super convenient for day trips, or even my daily three mile walk, especially since it has the macro feature baked into the lens.

Unfortunately, the price obstacle IS withstanding, and at present there is no way to justify another $5,500 toy (although it has a new price now and I haven't looked to see just what that price is).  But maybe someday I'll get a magical inheritance from the sky and I can get something then. Until then, I'll just keep dreaming and using my perfectly lovely Nikon gear.


----------



## kenoh

Clix Pix said:


> It was something about the handling or the settings that she seemed to have issues with;  and, yes, the camera and the lenses are expensive but apparently that's not a problem for her.  Most of her shots are of her granddaughter, her daughters, her dog or vases of flowers.  I don't think she shoots anything which requires long lenses.   It could be that the shape and weight of the SL2 felt cumbersome to her after using her Sony and various GM lenses.....
> 
> Wow, I didn't realize that Leica makes so many Monochrom versions!  Interesting.....   Yes, 28mm is rather an awkward focal length, isn't it?  I wouldn't care for that, either.   I appreciate my compact Sony RX100 VII because of its flexibility with the modest zoom range of 24mm-200mm.  Works well for travel, which is my primary purpose for having it.   Never have handled the RX1R but I've heard that it is a fantastic camera.



The RX1R is great still love my RX100 VII and VA.....


----------



## kenoh

mollyc said:


> Price obstacles not withstanding, if I bought an SL or SL2, or even an M camera, those don't really give me any advantage over what I already have. Sure, it gives me access to Leica glass, but I'd essentially be trading one brand ILC for another (much more expensive one). I already like the gear I have, and I have no need or desire to replace an entire fleet of bodies and lenses. And frankly I can adapt Leica glass to my existing cameras if I really wanted.
> 
> The Q2, on the other hand, does give me something a bit different. Something that is actually purse sized (I'm a girl, so I don't need pocket sized, but even a Z6 and lens is kind of cumbersome for a purse sometimes), in addition to Leica glass. It would be super convenient for day trips, or even my daily three mile walk, especially since it has the macro feature baked into the lens.
> 
> Unfortunately, the price obstacle IS withstanding, and at present there is no way to justify another $5,500 toy (although it has a new price now and I haven't looked to see just what that price is).  But maybe someday I'll get a magical inheritance from the sky and I can get something then. Until then, I'll just keep dreaming and using my perfectly lovely Nikon gear.



No, you don't NEED a Leica. You make magic with what you have.


----------



## mollyc

kenoh said:


> No, you don't NEED a Leica. You make magic with what you have.



you don't need leica either, but that hasn't stopped you.


----------



## Eric

kenoh said:


> No, you don't NEED a Leica. You make magic with what you have.



TBH I have not heard of this before so I looked it up and   definitely a specialty item lol.


----------



## kenoh

mollyc said:


> you don't need leica either, but that hasn't stopped you.



Yeah erm….. I accidentally bought a Q2 last week. I dont know what happened. One second I was doing my work and then all of a sudden it was here


----------



## mollyc

kenoh said:


> Yeah erm….. I accidentally bought a Q2 last week. I dont know what happened. One second I was doing my work and then all of a sudden it was here



ummmm


----------



## Citysnaps

kenoh said:


> No, you don't NEED a Leica. You make magic with what you have.




Here's a guy I bumped into a couple of times in New York City, around 15 years ago. Once in front of B&H (below) and another time at the Javits Center. His name is Louis Mendes and he's been shooting on NY's streets for the last 60 years. With the same Speed Graphic camera. A most interesting fellow with interesting stories. He's seen and photographed a lot. Very inspiring. 

Though very different, in a way he kind of reminds me of Mike Disfarmer, another photographer who enjoyed engaging with local people and making their portraits in his studio. Though he died in 1959, there are fascinating stories about his life, body of work, and their legal ownership.


----------



## Clix Pix

kenoh said:


> Yeah erm….. I accidentally bought a Q2 last week. I dont know what happened. One second I was doing my work and then all of a sudden it was here



"But, Mum, it followed me home!"


----------



## Eric

kenoh said:


> Yeah erm….. I accidentally bought a Q2 last week. I dont know what happened. One second I was doing my work and then all of a sudden it was here



Reminds me of that time I accidentally bought a yacht.


----------



## Citysnaps

And I need a new M1 Max MacBook Pro. Stat!  So I can load up TurboTax and quickly get our taxes done.


----------



## Clix Pix

Did my taxes way back in mid-February, got them out of the way and was fortunate in that unlike some people I didn't run into any glitches.  The return was approved fairly quickly and I got my refund quickly, and that was nice.   Apparently there have been issues since then, though, as more and more people have been filing.  Good luck, Citypix!


----------



## DT

Ugh, we paid today.  Though not as bad as it has been.


----------



## Clix Pix

kenoh said:


> Yeah erm….. I accidentally bought a Q2 last week. I dont know what happened. One second I was doing my work and then all of a sudden it was here



So, Kenoh, where are the photos from that fabulous new Q2?  Eager photographers are waiting to see......


----------



## kenoh

Clix Pix said:


> So, Kenoh, where are the photos from that fabulous new Q2?  Eager photographers are waiting to see......



I am still editing the 790 pictures I have taken on it in the past 4 days. However, here is a starter for ten. 


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2ne14tg


----------



## kenoh

Clix Pix said:


> "But, Mum, it followed me home!"



Yeah pretty much….


----------



## mollyc

kenoh said:


> I am still editing the 790 pictures I have taken on it in the past 4 days. However, here is a starter for ten.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2ne14tg



what are your initial thoughts on the camera?


----------



## kenoh

mollyc said:


> what are your initial thoughts on the camera?



So far positive. Battery life is OK. I have I only edited on my ipad so far as we have guests staying so I don’t have access to my mac. 

The screen is light years ahead of the M9 (obviously) and I am enjoying the auto focus on it. It is better than the CL was. There is a freedom to the fixed 28mm. compared to the RX1R at 35mp, I am still bouncing between but this entire week I have not felt the need to reach for the SL and a fast 50. I suppose that speaks to its credentials. So yeah, liking it so far. Had to buy a thumbs up as it is not comfy to hold - this may just be because I am used to a thumb rest.


----------



## mollyc

@kenoh do you follow greg williams? he shoots mostly celebrities but he works (i think exclusively) with the q2. he does award ceremonies and movie posters. what he gets with a fixed lens camera is pretty amazing. 





__





						Greg Williams (@gregwilliamsphotography) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					instagram.com


----------



## Eric

mollyc said:


> @kenoh do you follow greg williams? he shoots mostly celebrities but he works (i think exclusively) with the q2. he does award ceremonies and movie posters. what he gets with a fixed lens camera is pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Williams (@gregwilliamsphotography) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com



Wow, amazing work, you can see why he's in the position he's in.


----------



## mollyc

here’s another good leica shooter. not sure what gear he uses though. but he’s a leica ambassador (how does one get that job? would be a good start to have leica gear already i suppose )





__





						P H I L  P E N M A N (@philpenman) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					instagram.com


----------



## mollyc

Eric said:


> Wow, amazing work, you can see why he's in the position he's in.



Other than the Leica glass attached at the front end (which obviously accounts for a lot), the Q2 is really kind of a barebones camera, and as Ken pointed out, not even particularly ergonomic. That he captures what he does with such a "basic" camera makes it all the more amazing.

(i still want one though)


----------



## Eric

mollyc said:


> Other than the Leica glass attached at the front end (which obviously accounts for a lot), the Q2 is really kind of a barebones camera, and as Ken pointed out, not even particularly ergonomic. That he captures what he does with such a "basic" camera makes it all the more amazing.
> 
> (i still want one though)



Right, showing it's not the camera so much as it is the photographer, but it sure does have a lot of depth. 

BTW I followed him, he's totally going to notice I'm sure.


----------



## Cmaier

mollyc said:


> Other than the Leica glass attached at the front end (which obviously accounts for a lot), the Q2 is really kind of a barebones camera, and as Ken pointed out, not even particularly ergonomic. That he captures what he does with such a "basic" camera makes it all the more amazing.
> 
> (i still want one though)




I can’t do that even sticking a leica summilux on the front of my sony, so skill accounts for a lot


----------



## mollyc

Cmaier said:


> I can’t do that even sticking a leica summilux on the front of my sony, so skill accounts for a lot



weird for some reason i can’t like your post.


----------



## Eric

mollyc said:


> weird for some reason i can’t like your post.



Okay, how about now?


----------



## mollyc

Eric said:


> Okay, how about now?



yep. thx.


----------



## Eric

mollyc said:


> @kenoh do you follow greg williams? he shoots mostly celebrities but he works (i think exclusively) with the q2. he does award ceremonies and movie posters. what he gets with a fixed lens camera is pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Williams (@gregwilliamsphotography) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com



I'm STILL going through his posts and am amazed at how many A listers he's taken and each one of them are spectacular.



mollyc said:


> here’s another good leica shooter. not sure what gear he uses though. but he’s a leica ambassador (how does one get that job? would be a good start to have leica gear already i suppose )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P H I L  P E N M A N (@philpenman) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com



Great photos, I'm betting @citypix will love this (if he hasn't already met him lol).


----------



## Citysnaps

kenoh said:


> So far positive. Battery life is OK. I have I only edited on my ipad so far as we have guests staying so I don’t have access to my mac.
> 
> The screen is light years ahead of the M9 (obviously) and I am enjoying the auto focus on it. It is better than the CL was. There is a freedom to the fixed 28mm. *compared to the RX1R at 35mp*, I am still bouncing between but this entire week I have not felt the need to reach for the SL and a fast 50. I suppose that speaks to its credentials. So yeah, liking it so far. Had to buy a thumbs up as it is not comfy to hold - this may just be because I am used to a thumb rest.




Wondering if you can tell me what your thoughts are on the RX1R?  What you like about it, and more importantly, what you don't like about it.

I haven't used a small cam (other than a phone) in a looong time. I just found these two kicking around in my camera drawer, that go back around 10 years. But who knows...a small cam with a great 35mm could be interesting in the future. An f/1.4 lens would be ideal for what I like to shoot, but that would likely take it out the small cam category.


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> I'm STILL going through his posts and am amazed at how many A listers he's taken and each one of them are spectacular.
> 
> 
> Great photos, I'm betting @citypix will love this (if he hasn't already met him lol).




Whoa!  I'm not on IG, but just found his website and looking at his pix now.  Hadn't heard of him.  But damn, what an eye! And amazing access!


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Wondering if you can tell me what your thoughts are on the RX1R?  What you like about it, and more importantly, what you don't like about it.
> 
> I haven't used a small cam (other than a phone) in a looong time. I just found these two kicking around in my camera drawer, that go back around 10 years. But who knows...a small cam with a great 35mm could be interesting in the future. An f/1.4 lens would be ideal for what I like to shoot, but that would likely take it out the small cam category.




I’d be sorely tempted by the RX1R, but it is long overdue for an update - think of all the a7/a9/a1 technology that has happened since then. Improved menus and ergonomics, the new autofocus, and CF Express A support would have me emptying my wallet pretty fast to pick one up.


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> I’d be sorely tempted by the RX1R, but it is long overdue for an update - think of all the a7/a9/a1 technology that has happened since then. Improved menus and ergonomics, the new autofocus, and CF Express A support would have me emptying my wallet pretty fast to pick one up.




I noticed it was a few years old.  Do you think an update will be coming in the near future?


----------



## mollyc

here’s another good street photographer/leica ambassador 





__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					instagram.com


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> I noticed it was a few years sold.  Do you think an update will be coming in the near future?



I follow the rumor mill closely and haven’t heard anything. Normally there’d be at least a whisper if something was forthcoming.  I kind of get the feeling they’ve decided that the RX line is only for vloggers. Hasn;t even been an rx100 update in awhile other than that recent vlogger camera that goes by a different name.


----------



## Citysnaps

citypix said:


> But damn, what an eye! And amazing access!




I'd also add there's likely a *ton* of built-up trust and respect he's developed over a looong time within the celebrity community. They know he's not going to take the cheap or embarrassing tabloid type shot. No doubt he has an outgoing personality. And he genuinely cares about his subjects - something they easily pick up on from his body language, demeanor, questions he asks, approach and how he communicates in general. At that point they're fully invested in him making successful photographs.


----------



## Clix Pix

I have been thoroughly enjoying the images of these amazing photographers, especially the last one, Alan Schaller.   Terrific, all of them!  These guys know how to use B&W to best advantage, that's clear.  Alan Schaller certainly presents crisp images with plenty of contrast, which is all-important.  

Yes, I daresay, Citypix, that you're correct in that Greg Williams has indeed developed and established a lot of trust  over the years with the various celebrities we see in his images.   I agree that it's definitely a matter of personality, caring about and genuine interest in his subjects, that helps makes these images so engaging.   I wonder, too, if the fact that he's not waving a honking big lens in their faces and instead has this seemingly innocuous little Q2 in hand also makes a difference?


----------



## Citysnaps

Clix Pix said:


> I wonder, too, if the fact that he's not waving a honking big lens in their faces and instead has this seemingly innocuous little Q2 in hand also makes a difference?




That's a great question!  Similarly, that often comes up in discussions about "street photography," and whether large cameras and lenses attract attention and adverse reactions from people on the street being candidly photographed.

Many think that's true. And thus believe being stealthy/sneaky so subjects don't see you is the solution.   I couldn't disagree more.

From my experiences, people on the street are incredibly perceptive. And react adversely to photographers engaging in *suspicious behavior*, rather than camera/lens size.  I've seen a lot of that from people starting out in street photography.

Examples I've witnessed (and that I've done in the past) include: shooting from the hip while walking,  pretending to fiddle with your camera while you sneak a candid photo of a person,  looking one direction while you sneak a shot of a person in another direction, etc, etc.  People are very perceptive to that and some don't like it to the point of calling you out on it. I've seen people called out on sneaking shots, and then when challenged, lie that they didn't.  That just makes matters worse. At that point just own it and apologize.

Best to just square up with your subject, smile, take the shot, say thank you and move on.  If challenged, that's an opportunity to have a discussion, explain what you're doing (for me that's:  I'm documenting the city, or it's for my blog (when I had one)). And then hit them up for a posed portrait.  They'll often say yes. 

For making impromptu street portraits, just start up a conversation with someone.  Say something complimentary about their tats, glasses, hat, etc. And then ease into hitting them up for a portrait. Most of the time they say yes. Some need a little convincing.  It's about establishing trust and respect. And ideally that flows in both directions

Soooo...getting back to your question, I'm guessing camera size has little to do with him making great photos. And that it's mostly about the respect and trust he exudes, and his reputation. Just speculation on my part.  

Edit:  Also... I've made photos of people on the street, candid and posed, with a variety of camera sizes and really haven't noticed that making any difference with respect to engagement.


----------



## Citysnaps

mollyc said:


> here’s another good street photographer/leica ambassador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com




Found his website.  Outstanding work!


----------



## Clix Pix

I agree with you about how being sneaky can backfire on a street photographer and immediately set up an atmosphere of mistrust, possibly even anger.  Your approach seems much better all the way around, both for the subject(s) and the photographer.   I don't do street photography, it's really not my thing, and especially in today's hypersensitive, hyper impulsive society, it just seems safer not to do it anyway, particularly in highly urbanized areas.   There's no way I'd be going downtown to DC, walking the streets there and shooting photos, even with a small, discreet compact camera.


----------



## Citysnaps

Clix Pix said:


> I agree with you about how being sneaky can backfire on a street photographer and immediately set up an atmosphere of mistrust, possibly even anger.  Your approach seems much better all the way around, both for the subject(s) and the photographer.   I don't do street photography, it's really not my thing, and especially in today's hypersensitive, hyper impulsive society, it just seems safer not to do it anyway, particularly in highly urbanized areas.   There's no way I'd be going downtown to DC, walking the streets there and shooting photos, even with a small, discreet compact camera.




With the pandemic the last time I made street photos was two years ago. From what I hear from my friends and see in the news, the dynamics on the streets in San Francisco with respect to increased violence have changed dramatically - it's awful.  I haven't decided if that's something I want to take a chance on going forward. Probably not.

Getting back to camera size, I suspect a smaller cam does give Williams a lot more flexibility and ease of shooting. And perhaps that translates to easier subject engagement.


----------



## kenoh

mollyc said:


> @kenoh do you follow greg williams? he shoots mostly celebrities but he works (i think exclusively) with the q2. he does award ceremonies and movie posters. what he gets with a fixed lens camera is pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Williams (@gregwilliamsphotography) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com



Hi,  Yes I do. There is a Greg Williams special edition Q2 but they are so hard to find over here. Seeing my brother in law this past week shooting with only an iPhone at the family wedding has been incredible. He gets shots on his phone I cannot even get close to on my cameras. I am blown away and honestly, sitting here wondering if I have got the whole dedicated camera thing wrong…. No danger of me selling up yet mind you.


----------



## kenoh

citypix said:


> Whoa!  I'm not on IG, but just found his website and looking at his pix now.  Hadn't heard of him.  But damn, what an eye! And amazing access!



Amazing isn’t he?


----------



## kenoh

citypix said:


> Found his website.  Outstanding work!



Bonkers good isnt he?


----------



## Citysnaps

kenoh said:


> Hi,  Yes I do. There is a Greg Williams special edition Q2 but they are so hard to find over here. Seeing my brother in law this past week shooting with only an iPhone at the family wedding has been incredible. He gets shots on his phone I cannot even get close to on my cameras. I am blown away and honestly, sitting here wondering if I have got the whole dedicated camera thing wrong…. No danger of me selling up yet mind you.




What I noticed pretty much shooting only with my phone for the last 7-10 years (it's a blur), is my approach to making photographs changing. Instead of going out for a few hours and looking for photos to make, whether in downtown San Francisco or at the beach area, I now make photos (not so much during the pandemic) wherever I am and what I run into, with my phone. The quality is good enough for what I like to shoot and print. As is the focal length (around 30mm - preferring 35mm on a "real" camera ). 

Still, there are times when I think about going back to a regular camera. If I did, it would probably be something similar to an RX1R. And I'd need a specific goal or project in mind. I have a couple projects in mind, but don't yet know if I'll move forward on them.


----------



## Clix Pix

The iPhone is terrific for spontaneity;  one sees something (or someone) interesting and can immediately pull out the iPhone (or other brand smartphone) and fire off a few shots, stick the phone back into a pocket or bag and move on. No fuss, no muss.....

Someone on another  photography forum where I hang out occasionally reminds us that "art is everywhere," and he is right.  By looking, and actually _seeing, _interesting images are out there, just waiting to be captured.  This is where curiosity, creativity and spontaneity come in.   I'm always surprised when someone whines that he or she couldn't find anything to shoot....    Even when the weather is lousy and I'm indoors at home I often manage to find something interesting to explore with the camera.  Sometimes the results come out very nicely, other times not so much so, but the fun was in the shooting experience.


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> The iPhone is terrific for spontaneity;  one sees something (or someone) interesting and can immediately pull out the iPhone (or other brand smartphone) and fire off a few shots, stick the phone back into a pocket or bag and move on. No fuss, no muss.....




Yep, that’s how I got this museum-quality rendition of the world’s handsomest dog bringing me my wife’s slippers.


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> Yep, that’s how I got this museum-quality rendition of the world’s handsomest dog bringing me my wife’s slippers.
> 
> View attachment 13191




And how many Pulitzers does one really need?  I've had my fill of them.  If the committee wants to cancel me now because I use a phone, well, f-em!


----------



## kenoh

citypix said:


> What I noticed pretty much shooting only with my phone for the last 7-10 years (it's a blur), is my approach to making photographs changing. Instead of going out for a few hours and looking for photos to make, whether in downtown San Francisco or at the beach area, I now make photos (not so much during the pandemic) wherever I am and what I run into, with my phone. The quality is good enough for what I like to shoot and print. As is the focal length (around 30mm - preferring 35mm on a "real" camera ).
> 
> Still, there are times when I think about going back to a regular camera. If I did, it would probably be something similar to an RX1R. And I'd need a specific goal or project in mind. I have a couple projects in mind, but don't yet know if I'll move forward on them.



I have an RX1R too. I really like it. The lens is as everyone claims - fantastic

But I would go second generation at this stage. Totally understand where you are coming from though. 

I have always been the “wherever I am, whatever I run into” type of shooter - I do wander off on photo days too but in the main I am very much the “bring my camera with me rather than go with my camera” type


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> Yep, that’s how I got this museum-quality rendition of the world’s handsomest dog bringing me my wife’s slippers.
> 
> View attachment 13191



Superb. Our neighbours dog likes to go get his wife’s panties out the laundry and bring them to visitors. A test of character for a visitor if ever one existed!


----------



## Citysnaps

kenoh said:


> I have an RX1R too. I really like it. The lens is as everyone claims - fantastic




Thanks for replying! I'm not in a hurry, and still not sure if it makes sense for me.  But if I did want to get back to using a dedicated camera that would be high on my list. At this point I can wait for a gen 2. 

Curious... Is there anything you don't like about it, or little nits you find annoying or frustrating?


----------



## Clix Pix

There is already a gen 2:



			https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1190330-REG/sony_dscrx1rm2_b_cyber_shot_dsc_rx1r_ii_digital.html?ap=y
		


35mm f/2 lens...


----------



## Citysnaps

Clix Pix said:


> There is already a gen 2:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1190330-REG/sony_dscrx1rm2_b_cyber_shot_dsc_rx1r_ii_digital.html?ap=y
> 
> 
> 
> 35mm f/2 lens...




Hmmm, looking at the B&H reviews... they go back to 2019. Perhaps it's a gen 3 Cmaier and kenoh were suggesting?


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Hmmm, looking at the B&H reviews... they go back to 2019. Perhaps it's a gen 3 Cmaier and kenoh were suggesting?



In my case I was aware of gen 2, and it’s still pretty old. When you look at the leap the A7 series took in the last couple years, and the tech in the a9 and a1, there’s a lot of room for improvement for a Gen 3.  CF Express, the new AI autofocus tech, much faster operation, and new menu structure come to mind.


----------



## Clix Pix

I agree..... Seems as though a gen 3 would be very welcomed now!


----------



## kenoh

citypix said:


> Thanks for replying! I'm not in a hurry, and still not sure if it makes sense for me.  But if I did want to get back to using a dedicated camera that would be high on my list. At this point I can wait for a gen 2.
> 
> Curious... Is there anything you don't like about it, or little nits you find annoying or frustrating?



Battery life is shocking as it is powering a full frame sensor on a battery that is crap on the 1 inch RX100 series. So plenty of spares needed. Other than that, for the way I shoot, nothing other than minor annoyances.


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> In my case I was aware of gen 2, and it’s still pretty old. When you look at the leap the A7 series took in the last couple years, and the tech in the a9 and a1, there’s a lot of room for improvement for a Gen 3.  CF Express, the new AI autofocus tech, much faster operation, and new menu structure come to mind.




Tracking AF is a big plus. Mine doesnt have AFc - gen 1 - and the VF is very low res compared to current standards.


----------



## Eric

kenoh said:


> Tracking AF is a big plus. Mine doesnt have AFc - gen 1 - and the VF is very low res compared to current standards.



Is it a digital VF? I know that it's all moving to digital but I really miss the mirror VF with no augmentation of my Canon DSLR, it really let you see the scene for what it is.


----------



## Cmaier

Aww.  My daughter just texted me from school.


----------



## mollyc

Eric said:


> Is it a digital VF? I know that it's all moving to digital but I really miss the mirror VF with no augmentation of my Canon DSLR, it really let you see the scene for what it is.



isn’t it a mirrorless camera?


----------



## Cmaier

mollyc said:


> isn’t it a mirrorless camera?



Yep. Tricky to do a light based viewfinder on those without a separate way for the light to get to the viewfinder.  If you have a high enough pixel count and big enough viewfinder, you probably won’t miss it. But a lot of cameras are still not there yet.


----------



## kenoh

Eric said:


> Is it a digital VF? I know that it's all moving to digital but I really miss the mirror VF with no augmentation of my Canon DSLR, it really let you see the scene for what it is.



On mine it is a slot in VF that goes into the hot shoe. Version 2 has a pop up VF like the RX100s have


----------



## kenoh

mollyc said:


> isn’t it a mirrorless camera?



Yes its a fixed lens compact full frame


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> Aww.  My daughter just texted me from school.
> 
> View attachment 13258



I have a RX100 my Vii and also a RX100VA that is IR converted - the conversion was done by lifepixel.com


----------



## Cmaier

kenoh said:


> I have a RX100 my Vii and also a RX100VA that is IR converted - the conversion was done by lifepixel.com




I have a few different RX100 models, but one of them needs a repair, so my daughter will have to make due with the oldest one which lacks a viewfinder.  Kids don’t like viewfinders anyway


----------



## Clix Pix

I gotta have a VF -- I was thrilled when Sony began releasing the RX100 models with a pop-up VF.


----------



## Eric

How does one take a photo without a VF, is it digital on the back then?


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> How does one take a photo without a VF, is it digital on the back then?



Yep. Point-and-shoot style. I think they may have made a hotshoe VF for that thing - I may even have it somewhere - but I could be misremembering.


----------



## Cmaier

While looking for that hot shoe vF, I realized i have a much nicer and only slightly larger camera she can use - the NEX 7.


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> Yep. Point-and-shoot style. I think they may have made a hotshoe VF for that thing - I may even have it somewhere - but I could be misremembering.




That's the one I have.  Haven't used it in so long I just checked.


----------



## Cmaier

I am *this* close to placing an order for a Q2 (maybe reporter edition to get rid of the red dot).

Quick, someone convince me not to.


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> maybe reporter edition to get rid of the red dot).




Be brave!


----------



## mollyc

Cmaier said:


> I am *this* close to placing an order for a Q2 (maybe reporter edition to get rid of the red dot).
> 
> Quick, someone convince me not to.



i don’t think anyone here would stop you.


----------



## Citysnaps

A looong time ago on a photography forum I proposed that Leica should introduce their own Red Dot film.


----------



## Clix Pix

OK, so what would a new Leica Q2 give you that you can't already do with one of the cameras you currently have?  What would be your plan for the Q2 - a carry-with-you-everywhere camera?  A quick grab out of the drawer, cabinet or bag while walking out the door for an evening or day of fun when you don't want a big camera with you?  Something else?  

What kinds of photography do you like to do now?  Would the Q2 add to your repertoire by providing an opportunity to try something new/a style/genre  you haven't been shooting before?  Provide a new approach to the tried-and-true that you've done for a long time? 

So now you've got "that itch," that all-too-well-known symptom of GAS......  Are you going to scratch that itch and succumb?  

We'll be here waiting, whatever you decide to do....


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> OK, so what would a new Leica Q2 give you that you can't already do with one of the cameras you currently have?  What would be your plan for the Q2 - a carry-with-you-everywhere camera?  A quick grab out of the drawer, cabinet or bag while walking out the door for an evening or day of fun when you don't want a big camera with you?  Something else?
> 
> What kinds of photography do you like to do now?  Would the Q2 add to your repertoire by providing an opportunity to try something new/a style/genre  you haven't been shooting before?  Provide a new approach to the tried-and-true that you've done for a long time?
> 
> So now you've got "that itch," that all-too-well-known symptom of GAS......  Are you going to scratch that itch and succumb?
> 
> We'll be here waiting, whatever you decide to do....




It would be a “carry it with me most times I go anywhere” camera. I definitely don’t *need* it   I usually have a 35mm lens on my Sony when I carry it around, and Q2’s 28mm would likely serve that purpose nicely, and be a lot smaller and lighter (though I could also solve that problem with a smaller lens for my Sony, but it would likely be a much less capable lens to be that small).   I’m mostly taking street photos or family photos or photos for my kid’s school when I’m using that lens.  I often carry an RX100vi now, but the ergonomics are not great and obviously the sensor is a lot smaller, so it’s not in the same league. This would replace it most of the time, albeit at a much larger size (while still being a lot less “noticeable” than my A1). 

My main hesitation is we’re seeing rumors of the Q3 already. If Q3 were coming out *this* year I’d wait (and either get that or pick up a Q2 maybe at a discount).  But I’m hearing “Q3” and “2023” together a lot, so…


----------



## mollyc

@kenoh just got a q2. maybe he can weigh in on how he likes it. i adore the q2 concept. 

i’ve also read 2023 for the q3.


----------



## Clix Pix

Cmaier said:


> It would be a “carry it with me most times I go anywhere” camera. I definitely don’t *need* it   I usually have a 35mm lens on my Sony when I carry it around, and Q2’s 28mm would likely serve that purpose nicely, and be a lot smaller and lighter (though I could also solve that problem with a smaller lens for my Sony, but it would likely be a much less capable lens to be that small).   I’m mostly taking street photos or family photos or photos for my kid’s school when I’m using that lens.  I often carry an RX100vi now, but the ergonomics are not great and obviously the sensor is a lot smaller, so it’s not in the same league. This would replace it most of the time, albeit at a much larger size (while still being a lot less “noticeable” than my A1).
> 
> My main hesitation is we’re seeing rumors of the Q3 already. If Q3 were coming out *this* year I’d wait (and either get that or pick up a Q2 maybe at a discount).  But I’m hearing “Q3” and “2023” together a lot, so…




I definitely agree with you on the ergonomics of the RX100 (in my case, the VII);  I tend not to use it all that much for that reason, and yes, also because of the small sensor.   The Q2 would be ideal for the kinds of photos you've been doing and like to do, from the sound of it -- a great little camera to have in your jacket or pants pocket at all times, one which has more to offer than the RX100 series and certainly more than an iPhone.    That full frame configuration  is absolutely valuable, totally worth it, and that 28mm lens with the 47mp offers a lot of flexibility.  

Sony's 35mm f/1.4 GM lens is terrific, surprisingly versatile, and coupled with the A1, makes a great combination, but, yeah, not exactly pocketable!  Even if Sony offered a pancake lens for its FF bodies the fact remains that those mirrorless bodies, which while sleek, lightweight and small in dimensions, are still too large for most people to use as a discreet carry-everywhere camera setup.    In terms of recent tech, Sony's RX1R II is getting a bit too long in the tooth to serve this purpose, and, really, the Q2 would pretty much outshine it in every way.  

Well, at this point the bottom line is if there is something available right now which would serve one's purposes, is it better to go ahead and buy that item now and be able to enjoy and use it from the get-go?   Or is it better to wait for the rumors to keep murmuring about this-and-that possible detail until one day there is finally more verifiable information, including specs and such?  This strategy could result in quite a time delay in itself, plus waiting longer for the actual release, especially if there is high demand.

You already know that the Q2 is considered high quality, has good reviews and enthusiastic users, and any potential issues have probably long since already been discussed and corrected by a firmware update or other means.   At this point the Q3 is still a gleam in Leica's eye, presumably, and whether or not it turns out to be absolutely stellar and blows everything else out of the water remains to be seen....

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> I definitely agree with you on the ergonomics of the RX100 (in my case, the VII);  I tend not to use it all that much for that reason, and yes, also because of the small sensor.   The Q2 would be ideal for the kinds of photos you've been doing and like to do, from the sound of it -- a great little camera to have in your jacket or pants pocket at all times, one which has more to offer than the RX100 series and certainly more than an iPhone.    That full frame configuration  is absolutely valuable, totally worth it, and that 28mm lens with the 47mp offers a lot of flexibility.
> 
> Sony's 35mm f/1.4 GM lens is terrific, surprisingly versatile, and coupled with the A1, makes a great combination, but, yeah, not exactly pocketable!  Even if Sony offered a pancake lens for its FF bodies the fact remains that those mirrorless bodies, which while sleek, lightweight and small in dimensions, are still too large for most people to use as a discreet carry-everywhere camera setup.    In terms of recent tech, Sony's RX1R II is getting a bit too long in the tooth to serve this purpose, and, really, the Q2 would pretty much outshine it in every way.
> 
> Well, at this point the bottom line is if there is something available right now which would serve one's purposes, is it better to go ahead and buy that item now and be able to enjoy and use it from the get-go?   Or is it better to wait for the rumors to keep murmuring about this-and-that possible detail until one day there is finally more verifiable information, including specs and such?  This strategy could result in quite a time delay in itself, plus waiting longer for the actual release, especially if there is high demand.
> 
> You already know that the Q2 is considered high quality, has good reviews and enthusiastic users, and any potential issues have probably long since already been discussed and corrected by a firmware update or other means.   At this point the Q3 is still a gleam in Leica's eye, presumably, and whether or not it turns out to be absolutely stellar and blows everything else out of the water remains to be seen....
> 
> Decisions, decisions!




The Q2 is actually not as small as you’d think - where it wins out is that the amazing lens (plus camera) is a lot smaller as a package than a typical full frame camera. (See below). Of course, this is comparing it to the A1, which is already on the small side for a modern full frame camera.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, that IS a surprise, the size of the Leica Q2!   Obviously, I have never seen or handled one.   I was thinking that it would be somewhat smaller.    So it's about the same size, although flatter overall,  give-or-take a little, as the A1 with its on-board grip (sans lens).   From what I can tell looking at the photo of the Q2 with its fixed lens, yeah, it's roughly the size of the A1 with a smallish, short lens on it, albeit lighter in weight.   Very interesting!


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> Wow, that IS a surprise, the size of the Leica Q2!   Obviously, I have never seen or handled one.   I was thinking that it would be somewhat smaller.    So it's about the same size, although flatter overall,  give-or-take a little, as the A1 with its on-board grip (sans lens).   From what I can tell looking at the photo of the Q2 with its fixed lens, yeah, it's roughly the size of the A1 with a smallish, short lens on it, albeit lighter in weight.   Very interesting!




Yep. The RX1RII is really the only “pocketable” full frame camera (and, because of the lens depth, it would have to be a very deep pocket).  If Sony would update that, it could be very compelling to me. I just don’t think they will, though.

The Q2, though, is small enough and unadorned enough that it is fairly inconspicuous.    If you put a lens that is equivalent to the q2’s on the a1, you’d be essentially have a package that weighs around 1300-1400 grams or so, and it would be around 140-150mm deep, at least (not counting the hood, which is probably double the length at least of the Q2’s hood).   So, unless you are using a pancake lens,  the Q2 is a pretty decent bit smaller than an a-series sony with lens.  (And those pancake lenses aren’t going to compete with the summicron class lens on the Leica).    Of course, comparing the Q2 to a typical Canon or Nikon is likely to be even more of a difference (though a difference that doesn’t matter to me since i switched to Sony years ago).


----------



## Citysnaps

Out of curiosity, and that I still own the first RX100, I went to the B&H website to see what the VII costs. Whoa... $1,300.  Prices (and of course capability) have sure gone up. Amazon still has my RX100 in my purchase history and it was $658 in July 2012.


----------



## Clix Pix

After reading the earlier post and looking at the images I got up and went to the cabinet, pulled out my A1, which doesn't have a lens on her during her "resting" times, and briefly looked over my lenses;  the 50mm macro and the 35mm f/18 (which I bought early-on prior to my acquisition of the much better f/1.4) are about my two shortest, lightest-weight lenses, and yes, putting one of them on the camera makes for a pretty hefty handful.  I don't have any pancake lenses -- somehow I have the impression that they may be available for the APS-C camera bodies?  I've never really investigated them as I have been much more interested in other lenses over the past two and a half years. 

Definitely, speaking of leaning in the direction of inconspicuous, small and unadorned, I agree with you that going with the "reporter" version of the Q2 makes good sense;  no point in carrying a camera which screams "EXPENSIVE!" with that all-too-distinctive red dot/badge.  Even those who aren't especially knowledgeable about photography know that Leica is far from an economy brand and has significant value.


----------



## Clix Pix

citypix said:


> Out of curiosity, and that I still own the first RX100, I went to the B&H website to see what the VII costs. Whoa... $1,300.  Prices (and of course capability) have sure gone up. Amazon still has my RX100 in my purchase history and it was $658 in July 2012.




I don't recall now what I paid for my RX100 VII, but I don't think it was $1300.00.   Maybe $1100.00?   Prices are going up on everything so I wouldn't be surprised if that is the case here.  I do remember that the VII was more expensive than what I'd spent for the one that was its predecessor, and I think that was just under $1000.00.  I have the feeling that the RX100 VII is the last of the line, too, as Sony has been moving in other directions, trying to appeal to vloggers and such.   The RX100 VII is a pretty outstanding little camera as-is, although there is always room for improvement and there have been tech changes since that camera came out a few years ago.


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> I often carry an RX100vi now, but the ergonomics are not great




Similar feelings about ergonomics when I used my RX100.

Here's a mod I did on mine that helped.  It's just an O-ring attached to the body lug with some micro-paracord.

It provided some decent tension on my shutter finger for stability. And helped a lot not worrying about dropping it.


----------



## Citysnaps

Clix Pix said:


> The RX100 VII is a pretty outstanding little camera as-is




Lately I've had similar feelings about mine, even though I haven't used it in around eight years.  More than a few times browsing through my LR photos I'd see a photo that stood out and I ask myself, was that really from my phone? And then looking at the Exif it was from my RX100.


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Similar feelings about ergonomics when I used my RX100.
> 
> Here's a mod I did on mine that helped.  It's just an O-ring attached to the body lug with some micro-paracord.
> 
> It provided some decent tension on my shutter finger for stability. And helped a lot not worrying about dropping it.




Not a bad idea.


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Lately I've had similar feelings about mine, even though I haven't used it in around eight years.  More than a few times browsing through my LR photos I'd see a photo that stood out and I ask myself, was that really from my phone? And then looking at the Exif it was from my RX100.




I’ve definitely gotten some good shots, and the huge optical zoom range (particularly on the last couple of models) makes it a very flexible tool.  Just not a lot of fun to use, in my opinion.


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> I am *this* close to placing an order for a Q2 (maybe reporter edition to get rid of the red dot).
> 
> Quick, someone convince me not to.



I am a month in on my Q2 journey. I am not going to be any help I am afraid.... it is great fun though there are rumours of the Q3 on the horizon


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> The Q2 is actually not as small as you’d think - where it wins out is that the amazing lens (plus camera) is a lot smaller as a package than a typical full frame camera. (See below). Of course, this is comparing it to the A1, which is already on the small side for a modern full frame camera.
> 
> View attachment 13731View attachment 13732




The Q2 is not small. It is pocketable only on a garment with massive pockets. It is only slightly smaller than my Ms and bigger than a CL. Comparable to a Fuji X-T30 sort of size. If you want pocketable, then a CL with the 18mm is your better bet from Leica. 

The RX100s are slippery little buggers I agree but with a Peak design anchor to hold between your fingers and the £12 grip they are much more holdable and less likely to escape.


mollyc said:


> @kenoh just got a q2. maybe he can weigh in on how he likes it. i adore the q2 concept.
> 
> i’ve also read 2023 for the q3.




I prefer the ergonomics to those of my RX100s and my RX1R. I have found I already don't bother with the digital crop feature. I just shoot knowing I will crop later. Having been a fan of 50mm focal length for forever, I AM finding I need to reprogram myself to get closer to my subject to maintain subject isolation but I will improve in time with that. 

Macro feature is great to have and it does the thing where it rattles slightly when turned off but all tightens up again when switched on and the OIS is active. It fits nicely on my little tabletop tripod - Feisol TT15 with a mini ball head and a 49mm thread size to fit filters. flippy screen would be nice but you can connect the app on your phone. Unlike the CL it allows a 2minute long exposure - not as long as I would prefer but long enough for all but the longest of exposures which I would probably use the SL or my Z6 for anyway. 

Here are some mangled pictures from it from the weekend to tease. 









						Cowden Japanese Garden - Dollar
					

Explore this photo album by KenOH on Flickr!




					flic.kr


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> It would be a “carry it with me most times I go anywhere” camera. I definitely don’t *need* it   I usually have a 35mm lens on my Sony when I carry it around, and Q2’s 28mm would likely serve that purpose nicely, and be a lot smaller and lighter (though I could also solve that problem with a smaller lens for my Sony, but it would likely be a much less capable lens to be that small).   I’m mostly taking street photos or family photos or photos for my kid’s school when I’m using that lens.  I often carry an RX100vi now, but the ergonomics are not great and obviously the sensor is a lot smaller, so it’s not in the same league. This would replace it most of the time, albeit at a much larger size (while still being a lot less “noticeable” than my A1).
> 
> My main hesitation is we’re seeing rumors of the Q3 already. If Q3 were coming out *this* year I’d wait (and either get that or pick up a Q2 maybe at a discount).  But I’m hearing “Q3” and “2023” together a lot, so…



Oh also remember that the announcement date and then actual availability are different dates entirely for our friends in Wetzlar. Used prices on a Q2 right now are only saving a few hundred pounds on new - so bearing in mind the price point, there is little point skrimping on it. I looked around and known trustworthy sellers were only coming in £200-300 less than new on used ones so it wasn't really worth it IMHO YMMV.

Have you considered an A7C? just thinking it is similar in size and means you have lenses already?


----------



## Cmaier

kenoh said:


> Oh also remember that the announcement date and then actual availability are different dates entirely for our friends in Wetzlar. Used prices on a Q2 right now are only saving a few hundred pounds on new - so bearing in mind the price point, there is little point skrimping on it. I looked around and known trustworthy sellers were only coming in £200-300 less than new on used ones so it wasn't really worth it IMHO YMMV.
> 
> Have you considered an A7C? just thinking it is similar in size and means you have lenses already?



My lenses are all GM (except for the 85), so they are pretty huge.  The a7c would give me a smaller body but the overall package would still be much bigger than the Q2.  

And people seem not to like the a7c very much


----------



## Cmaier

I did a little research on the CL today, just because I didn’t know much about it. People seem to love it, but it looks like it’s probably end-of-lifed. Size would be great, and I could use my M lenses, but the L lenses seem pretty slow (especially taking into account the crop factor).  So back to the Q2…


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> I did a little research on the CL today, just because I didn’t know much about it. People seem to love it, but it looks like it’s probably end-of-lifed. Size would be great, and I could use my M lenses, but the L lenses seem pretty slow (especially taking into account the crop factor).  So back to the Q2…



I tried to save you....


----------



## Eric

kenoh said:


> I tried to save you....



Yes, you gave it your all.


----------



## Cmaier

New Leica firmware released today. It’s like the firmware gods are  telling me something…


----------



## Clix Pix

Ahhhhh......      Best listen, then, Cmaier?!!!


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> Ahhhhh......      Best listen, then, Cmaier?!!!



I ordered a screen protector and a protective lens filter, so now I’m committed


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> I ordered a screen protector and a protective lens filter, so now I’m committed




Have you ever been to the Leica Store in SF on Bush St?  It's a pretty nice place. They used to have gallery exhibitions and receptions of local photographers that use Leica cameras, including my friend Vladimir Panasenko (the guy that de-chromes his M2s and names them after Disney characters), and another photographer friend Fred Lyon. Don't know if they're still doing that with the pandemic.


----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> Have you ever been to the Leica Store in SF on Bush St?  It's a pretty nice place. They used to have gallery exhibitions and receptions of local photographers that use Leica cameras, including my friend Vladimir Panasenko (the guy that de-chromes his M2s and names them after Disney characters), and another photographer friend Fred Lyon. Don't know if they're still doing that with the pandemic.



They had Fred in the store last weekend for the launching of San Francisco: Portrait of a City and I'm kicking myself for not realizing it until the day after  I would LOVE to meet this man, he's by far my biggest inspiration and I know at his age he doesn't get out much. If you hear of any other appearances please let me know. I'm also tempted to contact that store directly and ask them if they know of anything else coming up.

BTW I'll be buying this.








						‘San Francisco Portrait of a City’ book launch and reception
					

News, reviews, and event information for ‘San Francisco Portrait of a City’ book launch and reception at Leica Store San Francisco on Apr 30, 2022, on Datebook from the The San Francisco Chronicle.




					datebook.sfchronicle.com


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> They had Fred in the store last weekend for the launching of San Francisco: Portrait of a City and I'm kicking myself for not realizing it until the day after  I would LOVE to meet this man, he's by far my biggest inspiration and I know at his age he doesn't get out much. If you hear of any other appearances please let me know. I'm also tempted to contact that store directly and ask them if they know of anything else coming up.
> 
> BTW I'll be buying this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘San Francisco Portrait of a City’ book launch and reception
> 
> 
> News, reviews, and event information for ‘San Francisco Portrait of a City’ book launch and reception at Leica Store San Francisco on Apr 30, 2022, on Datebook from the The San Francisco Chronicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datebook.sfchronicle.com




Fred's a gem and the real deal. And a gentleman. Through his photo books he's greatly inspired my photography over the years. I have a large print of his on my office wall.   He also promoted a Tenderloin photography project a friend and I worked on for a year, and his endorsement of that at another photography event made the publication a success.  He also treated us to a tour of his studio and lunch in the Marina district.


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Have you ever been to the Leica Store in SF on Bush St?  It's a pretty nice place. They used to have gallery exhibitions and receptions of local photographers that use Leica cameras, including my friend Vladimir Panasenko (the guy that de-chromes his M2s and names them after Disney characters), and another photographer friend Fred Lyon. Don't know if they're still doing that with the pandemic.




I have been in there once, but I try to avoid it because each visit could end up being very expensive


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> BTW I'll be buying this.




I suspect you can get signed copies at the Leica Store.  If not, Alex Ramos (if he's still there), might be able to get you one.

And damn, wish I knew about that event!


----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> I suspect you can get signed copies at the Leica Store.  If not, Alex Ramos (if he's still there), might be able to get you one.
> 
> And damn, wish I knew about that event!



That would be great, I'll ask when I call.


----------



## Citysnaps

I just read the book's description on the Taschen website. Looks like images are from a large and _very_ impressive group of photographers: 

_"Master photographers include, among others: Stephen Shore, Imogen Cunningham, Fred Lyon, Steve Schapiro, Minor White, Dorothea Lange, Albert Watson, Robert Frank, Garry Winogrand, William Claxton, Fred Herzog, Ansel Adams, Jim Marshall, and many local shooters."_

Should be great! Thinking about buying one. Thanks for posting this, Eric!


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> I ordered a screen protector and a protective lens filter, so now I’m committed



Get a thumb rest. Off brand will do....


----------



## Cmaier

kenoh said:


> Get a thumb rest. Off brand will do....



It’s on my list. Waiting to feel camera in hand to decide. Spare battery is what will really commit me. Those things cost $285 here!


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> It’s on my list. Waiting to feel camera in hand to decide. Spare battery is what will really commit me. Those things cost $285 here!



Buy a used one for a Leica SL Typ 601 - same battery but you will save some cash.


----------



## Citysnaps

Last night as I was falling asleep, I was thinking about the list of photographers who contributed to the above San Francisco book. And what their photos might be of and how they were curated.

A few names stood out, Dorothea Lange, Robert Frank, Minor White, Garry Winogrand, Fred Herzog, Ansel Adams, and Jim Marshall.  That covers a pretty wide swath over a large period of time. And makes me want to look through that book even more.

As she was a documentary photographer, I suspect Lange’s photos cover the forced “relocation” (that’s such a pleasant word) of Japanese-Americans living in what’s known as SF’s Fillmore district to the Tanforan horse stables in San Bruno, and then off to various prisons around the Western US, such as Manzanar in California’s Sierra foothills.  Overall, FDR’s order caused the imprisonment of 120,000 Japanese Americans, of which 60,000 were United States citizens, and obviously denied due process afforded under the Constitution.

I’m guessing Robert Frank’s SF photo might be of an African American man and a white women relaxing together in a SF park, one of the photos he made for The Americans, a photo book covering the US during troubling/turbulent times in the 1950s. As a Swiss citizen and outsider to the US, he got it right.


----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> Last night as I was falling asleep, I was thinking about the list of photographers who contributed to the above San Francisco book. And what their photos might be of and how they were curated.
> 
> A few names stood out, Dorothea Lange, Robert Frank, Minor White, Garry Winogrand, Fred Herzog, Ansel Adams, and Jim Marshall.  That covers a pretty wide swath over a large period of time. And makes me want to look through that book even more.
> 
> As she was a documentary photographer, I suspect Lange’s photos cover the forced “relocation” (that’s such a pleasant word) of Japanese-Americans living in what’s known as SF’s Fillmore district to the Tanforan horse stables in San Bruno, and then off to various prisons around the Western US, such as Manzanar in California’s Sierra foothills.  Overall, FDR’s order caused the imprisonment of 120,000 Japanese Americans, of which 60,000 were United States citizens, and obviously denied due process afforded under the Constitution.
> 
> I’m guessing Robert Frank’s SF photo might be of an African American man and a white women relaxing together in a SF park, one of the photos he made for The Americans, a photo book covering the US during troubling/turbulent times in the 1950s. As a Swiss citizen and outsider to the US, he got it right.



I cannot wait to get this book, I'm calling the store when they open to see about signed copies but they do have a preview here you can flip through while you wait as well.






						Book Launch and Reception: San Francisco Portrait of a City
					






					www.leicastoresf.com


----------



## Eric

Okay, just spoke with a nice lady at the store who says she regularly in touch with Fred and they've been trying to get him back for another signing, it's just a matter of scheduling and his health (at 93 that's to be expected) but they took my information and will let me know. @citypix I'll be sure to share if/when that happens. They don't have any signed copies so I'll just buy from Amazon and then take it to be signed (along with my other books ).


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> Okay, just spoke with a nice lady at the store who says she regularly in touch with Fred and they've been trying to get him back for another signing, it's just a matter of scheduling and his health (at 93 that's to be expected) but they took my information and will let me know. @citypix I'll be sure to share if/when that happens. They don't have any signed copies so I'll just buy from Amazon and then take it to be signed (along with my other books ).



Sounds good. I ordered from Amazon as well.


----------



## mollyc

Cmaier said:


> It’s on my list. Waiting to feel camera in hand to decide. Spare battery is what will really commit me. Those things cost $285 here!



So did you order/get one? I was going through some old photography threads at MR and saw that you were asking about the original Q in 2018!


----------



## Cmaier

mollyc said:


> So did you order/get one? I was going through some old photography threads at MR and saw that you were asking about the original Q in 2018!



I did? I don’t even remember that!

I have one on order. Who knows when it will become available. If too much longer I will cancel and wait for the Q3.


----------



## Cmaier

mollyc said:


> So did you order/get one? I was going through some old photography threads at MR and saw that you were asking about the original Q in 2018!




looks like Q3 isn’t until next year, at least.









						Confirmed: new Leica Q3 is coming but not soon (not this year 2022) - Leica Rumors
					

In a recent interview, Stefan Daniel confirmed previous rumors that a new Leica Q3 camera is indeed coming, but not anytime soon (not this year – 2022) – watch the video at the 4:50 mark: Another recent interview in German with Stefan Daniel can be found here. Four new Leica cameras to be...




					leicarumors.com


----------



## mollyc

Cmaier said:


> looks like Q3 isn’t until next year, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed: new Leica Q3 is coming but not soon (not this year 2022) - Leica Rumors
> 
> 
> In a recent interview, Stefan Daniel confirmed previous rumors that a new Leica Q3 camera is indeed coming, but not anytime soon (not this year – 2022) – watch the video at the 4:50 mark: Another recent interview in German with Stefan Daniel can be found here. Four new Leica cameras to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leicarumors.com



this has been known for awhile, but people keep hoping for a surprise.


----------



## Cmaier

mollyc said:


> this has been known for awhile, but people keep hoping for a surprise.



Agreed.


----------



## Cmaier

mollyc said:


> this has been known for awhile, but people keep hoping for a surprise.




Taking this into account, I’m going to spend the next day or two to decide whether maybe I just go for the regular Q2 so I can get it faster, and “incognito it” using black gaffers tape over the red dot (which is what I did to my A1, lest friends and family members demand I buy them A1’s too


----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> I just read the book's description on the Taschen website. Looks like images are from a large and _very_ impressive group of photographers:
> 
> _"Master photographers include, among others: Stephen Shore, Imogen Cunningham, Fred Lyon, Steve Schapiro, Minor White, Dorothea Lange, Albert Watson, Robert Frank, Garry Winogrand, William Claxton, Fred Herzog, Ansel Adams, Jim Marshall, and many local shooters."_
> 
> Should be great! Thinking about buying one. Thanks for posting this, Eric!



Just wanted to follow up that the good people from the Leica store in San Francisco just called and they now have signed copies by Fred Lyon in, even though I already have it I'm going in to get this one anyway because it means a lot to me to have his signature.


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> Taking this into account, I’m going to spend the next day or two to decide whether maybe I just go for the regular Q2 so I can get it faster, and “incognito it” using black gaffers tape over the red dot (which is what I did to my A1, lest friends and family members demand I buy them A1’s too



At the risk of being badged as an enabler again ....  Go for it. There seems to be an uptick in people getting Q2s all of a sudden. Hell MR Canon himself Peter McKinnon got one and loves it - albeit the reporter edition. 

There is another Wetzlar price hike looming in July remember so if you are going to get one, best before the uplift.


----------



## Cmaier

kenoh said:


> At the risk of being badged as an enabler again ....  Go for it. There seems to be an uptick in people getting Q2s all of a sudden. Hell MR Canon himself Peter McKinnon got one and loves it - albeit the reporter edition.
> 
> There is another Wetzlar price hike looming in July remember so if you are going to get one, best before the uplift.



Ok ok.  I just placed an order for a regular Q2. Amazon is selling them itself (not through 6th ave or another dealer), and at a discount price, so I figured it was a sign. Should arrive friday.  Now if only my daughter gets through the half-decade long phase where she won’t let me photograph her


----------



## Citysnaps

Congrats!  On another thread here Molly and I were discussing Vivian Maier.   Another sign of some sort (even though she used a Rollei)?


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Ok ok.  I just placed an order for a regular Q2. Amazon is selling them itself (not through 6th ave or another dealer), and at a discount price, so I figured it was a sign. Should arrive friday.  Now if only my daughter gets through the half-decade long phase where she won’t let me photograph her



Congrats, looks like a wonderful camera. Have you had a chance to go into the Leica store in San Francisco? Really cool place, different than any other camera store I've ever been into, more like a gallery.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Congrats, looks like a wonderful camera. Have you had a chance to go into the Leica store in San Francisco? Really cool place, different than any other camera store I've ever been into, more like a gallery.



I’ve been in there once. Very fun place.


----------



## Cmaier

Arrived! Charging the battery, which arrived almost dead.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Arrived! Charging the battery, which arrived almost dead.



Wow, beautiful! A second battery is usually my first purchase afterwards.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Wow, beautiful! A second battery is usually my first purchase afterwards.



That’s arriving today too. Screen protector and transparent filter already installed. Not sure I like the strap I bought - it’s a tiny bit short maybe. 

Waiting for the battery to charge so I can do a firmware update and then take my first photo . 

I did set up the main settings though.


----------



## Cmaier

Build quality is great. Heavier than i expected.  The Fotos app on iphone is pretty good - the camera connects easily and it all seems smoother than my Sony A1 with the sony app.  Definitely needs a thumb grip, though - if I want to use 1 hand (which is possible with this camera, unlike my Sonys), it puts strain on my wrist because of the location of the thumb indent - I need it to be to the left more if it’s an indent.  

First couple of pics attached - these are jpegs unretouched, taken in “vivid” mode.  F1.7, auto shutter, and I selected the targets just to get a feel for colors and light, and not composition or anything. Haven’t peeked into the dng files yet.  I have a third, more colorful photo, but it is apparently too large for the forum for some reason and shrinking it would defeat the point.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Build quality is great. Heavier than i expected.  The Fotos app on iphone is pretty good - the camera connects easily and it all seems smoother than my Sony A1 with the sony app.  Definitely needs a thumb grip, though - if I want to use 1 hand (which is possible with this camera, unlike my Sonys), it puts strain on my wrist because of the location of the thumb indent - I need it to be to the left more if it’s an indent.
> 
> First couple of pics attached - these are jpegs unretouched, taken in “vivid” mode.  F1.7, auto shutter, and I selected the targets just to get a feel for colors and light, and not composition or anything. Haven’t peeked into the dng files yet.  I have a third, more colorful photo, but it is apparently too large for the forum for some reason and shrinking it would defeat the point.
> 
> View attachment 15285View attachment 15287



Looks good! Yeah we have to have those limits in place or it really eats at the disk space on the host but you can always link it if you upload at full size on the cloud somewhere.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Looks good! Yeah we have to have those limits in place or it really eats at the disk space on the host but you can always link it if you upload at full size on the cloud somewhere.



Not a problem - it’s interesting to me that the photos straddled the size limit.  JPG compression is neat.


----------



## Cmaier

And my first macro photo. (again at f1.7, just to get a feel for depth-of-field)


----------



## Cmaier

Ah…. Cheap Haoge thumbs-up style grip makes all the difference shooting with just my right hand.  Much more comfortable.


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> Definitely needs a thumb grip, though - *if I want to use 1 hand* (which is possible with this camera, unlike my Sonys), it puts strain on my wrist because of the location of the thumb indent




Shooting one-handed is something I really miss a lot using my iPhone; despite the ability to keep it in my shirt pocket.

When I used a dSLR and with my Fuji XT-1 I had a special well-designed wrist strap that I could cinch up tight to get a nice grip.  When I used my RX-100 I attached a thick O-ring to the right lug for my trigger finger.  Both worked great.

Still keeping an eye out for an updated  Sony RX1R or similar cam; ideally with a fixed largish aperture 35mm lens.

Your Q2 looks like a great camera! Hope you enjoy using it!


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Shooting one-handed is something I really miss a lot using my iPhone; despite the ability to keep it in my shirt pocket.
> 
> When I used a dSLR and with my Fuji XT-1 I had a special well-designed wrist strap that I could cinch up tight to get a nice grip.  When I used my RX-100 I attached a thick O-ring to the right lug for my trigger finger.  Both worked great.
> 
> Still keeping an eye out for an updated  Sony RX1R or similar cam; ideally with a fixed largish aperture 35mm lens.
> 
> Your Q2 looks like a great camera! Hope you enjoy using it!




Taking my kid to the amusement park tomorrow and plan to bring the camera along. First real test. 

An RX1 with much higher resolution (to allow high res crops to simulate 50 and 85mm, say), and Sony’s modern autofocus, would be fantastic.  Especially if they’d calm down with all the controls  - on a small camera, it‘s much nicer to have an aperture ring, a shutter speed dial, and maybe an exposure dial, and that’s it.


----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> Shooting one-handed is something I really miss a lot using my iPhone; despite the ability to keep it in my shirt pocket.



I find it impossible to take a well composed shot during the daylight with it, not only is the button too unwieldy to line up but I simply can't see the screen. It will never replace a real camera IMO which is why I didn't want to bother waiting for the 14 with the higher resolution.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> I find it impossible to take a well composed shot during the daylight with it, not only is the button too unwieldy to line up but I simply can't see the screen. It will never replace a real camera IMO which is why I didn't want to bother waiting for the 14 with the higher resolution.




Don’t worry, Eric. In another year or two, the phone will just automatically save the image when the AI determines that the composition is appropriate.  In fact, if you are trying to look at the screen to take a phot, Siri will ask you to mind your own business.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Don’t worry, Eric. In another year or two, the phone will just automatically save the image when the AI determines that the composition is appropriate.  In fact, if you are trying to look at the screen to take a phot, Siri will ask you to mind your own business.



Cut out the middle man, I like it!


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> I find it impossible to take a well composed shot during the daylight with it, not only is the button too unwieldy to line up but I simply can't see the screen.




Assuming you're speaking about shooting 1-handed. The other gripe is even with two hands it's tough keeping my phone normal to what I'm shooting. The good news is perspective correction in LR makes it an easy/quick fix (assuming I don't lose too many pixels around the edge that I care about).

Still, today, it's my favorite camera. Though I am noodling a project where an updated RX1 would be ideal. The thought of going back to my 6D and honking 35mm f/1.4 just doesn't feel very appealing.


----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> Assuming you're speaking about shooting 1-handed. The other gripe is even with two hands it's tough keeping my phone normal to what I'm shooting. The good news is perspective correction in LR makes it an easy/quick fix (assuming I don't lose too many pixels around the edge that I care about).
> 
> Still, today, it's my favorite camera. Though I am noodling a project where an updated RX1 would be ideal. The thought of going back to my 6D and honking 35mm f/1.4 just doesn't feel very appealing.



Fair enough, one's camera of choice is personal and I get it. Funny that you mention the 6D because I still have one from way back (not the MKII) and I've been pretty much leaving my 16-35 f/4L on there by default, every now and then I'll swap out for the 150-600 but it's really nice to be able to jump to it from my Sony, which pretty much has the 70-200 on it permanently these days. So I'll just grab whatever camera is easiest for the subject now, even at 20 megapixels it does great for my needs.


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> *Fair enough, once's camera of choice is personal and I get it. *Funny that you mention the 6D because I still have one from way back (not the MKII) and I've been pretty much leaving my 16-35 f/4L on there by default, every now and then I'll swap out for the 150-600 but it's really nice to be able to jump to it from my Sony, which pretty much has the 70-200 on it permanently these days. So I'll just grab whatever camera is easiest for the subject now, even at 20 megapixels it does great for my needs.




For me... I think it's more reflective of how my philosophy of making photographs has changed over the years.

Years ago it was about gear and taking frequent trips to SF or other places *for the purpose of making photographs*. Go somewhere, maybe downtown SF or in the Mission, or LA, etc., walk around for a few hours with say a 5D/6D, come back home and LR-process 200+ image files from the outing, and _maybe_ get a couple worthy of keeping. Probably did that at least a few hundred times. Probably more. There was always this self-imposed pressure to make a ton of photos, LR-process them, and see what happened. 

Starting around 2013-2014 I changed that up considerably, not going somewhere for the purpose of making photographs. Rather, I had an iPhone in my pocket with me all the time. And if I happened to be somewhere and saw an interesting potential composition, could be at Ocean Beach, San Jose, in an airplane or train shooting out the window, in a building, a person in the downtown, or wherever, I'd make a few photos with my phone. I noticed the ratio of decent photographs to ho-hums increased considerably, and without the pressure. And they print/frame well. 

Is my current iPhone technically as good as my dSLRs/mirrorless cams and expensive lenses? Of course not, far from it. 

On the other hand it's more than good enough for what I like to make photos of. And think I've become a much better photographer in the process. Clearly, if I was shooting sports, BIF, weddings (though that's debatable), forensics, etc a phone camera would not be a good choice. For what I do, urban settings/neighborhoods, people, landscapes/seascapes, farmland, etc it works fine. And most importantly, though now sounding hackneyed, it's always with me.


----------



## Clix Pix

For me, shooting something which captures my eye and my interest is definitely key, and if something comes up unexpectedly while at home, I grab the tool which happens to be closest at hand which could be my iPhone or my A1 that I haven't gotten around to putting back into the cabinet after an earlier shooting session, or perhaps the Sony RX10 IV which often sits out on a table, ready to be grabbed.....  When I'm out-and-about, the iPhone 12 Pro automatically takes the responsibility of doing the honors.

In general, I tend to be spontaneous, rather than a deliberate planner, and often when I go out for a walk around the neighborhood with the camera in hand I have no expectations about what we might capture, just trusting that there will be _something_ out there.....  and usually there is.  That said, some days I come home with very little, other days I feel as though I've hit the jackpot.  Mostly it's the flora, fauna and water birds which find themselves under scrutiny of my lens.  I am not a people shooter.  Occasionally I do decide to go somewhere specifically with the intention of shooting -- a botanic garden, a scenic area, whatever -- and I pack up the appropriate gear and off we go.  Now that things are opening back up after the whole pandemic thing this is finally again easier to decide to do spontaneously.  On bad-weather days I stay at home and if inspiration or a weird idea strikes me, I get out the gear and we experiment....

Some -- actually, more than a few --  years ago I wouldn't have thought twice about getting on the Metro (our subway system in DC) and heading downtown for an afternoon of shooting, but these days I am definitely hesitant to do so for various reasons -- my own safety and that of my gear being paramount, of course.  While at events I used to attend I would fire off shots of people doing whatever the activity was,  I never was all that interested in street photography, taking photos of strangers who may or may not be willing to have someone  doing so.   As a not-so-young, petite female of slight build I feel that this sort of venture would put me into a very vulnerable position.  Not a risk I am willing to take now at this point in my life.

Sure, I could do the touristy photos of monuments thing, but, argh.....for those of us who live in the DC area, how boring is _that_?!  Even if I managed to find an interesting perspective and truly different way of looking at a familiar monument or other often-photographed element of a familiar landmark in DC, I am not keen on dealing with the crowds of tourists and people blocking my line of sight as I am trying to frame and compose a particular scene/image. Been there, done that in the (now long-ago) past.

Years ago there were several of us, or at one time, actually many of us, who would get together and go shooting together, but sadly those days have gone by the wayside as the years have come and gone,  life has interrupted, people have made changes, people have departed this life, etc., etc.  Those days were fun and I have happy memories of them.

We are so lucky these days to have such a wide choice of tools to use when we get the urge to capture a photograph of something wherever we are at the time..... It's fun, isn't it?


----------



## kenoh

Cmaier said:


> Ah…. Cheap Haoge thumbs-up style grip makes all the difference shooting with just my right hand.  Much more comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 15319



Sorry for radio silence. Was on holiday with the family. Gorgeous camera. I used mine almost exclusively on holiday but had my RX100M7 with me for more reach on the odd occasions I wanted it. 

I see like all of my Leicas yours too gathers dust around the shutter speed dial. Does my head in. Having to clean it more often than the screen!


----------

